# Squeal coming from speakers



## brute650force (Mar 26, 2012)

So like the title says I have a high pitched squeal coming from my speakers. It gets louder when I give the four wheeler more gas, does anybody have a solution to this!?


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

get a better ground to your amp. usually with car audio thats the culprit.


----------

